# MTB Schuhe welche??



## Erik91 (21. März 2008)

Hallo, hab mal folgende Frage an euch ich möchte mir gerne ein paar neue MTB Schuhe zulegen aber weiß noch nicht was für welche könnt ihr mir weiter helfen??

rätzle zwischen den Northwave Lizzard SBS, den Diadore Ergo Plus MTB oder ein paar Shimano!

Mfg Erik 

Danke!


----------



## Wolfsblut (22. März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bin ein gebranntes Kind, was Diadora Schuhe angeht. Bei mir sind die immer innerhalb kürzester Zeit kaputt gegangen (bei normalem Gebrauch). Immer wieder hat sich Sohle, oder Naht geöffnet.
Mittlerweile fahre ich Specialized (den Carbon MTB Schuh als Frauenversion) und den Shimano SH-M225. Mit beiden bin ich super zufrieden. Sind sehr steif, irre bequem und sehr exakt einzustellen. Ich würde auf alle Fälle drauf achten, dass man einen Ratschenverschluss noch gut in 5 Jahren nachzukaufen bekommt. Da ist Shimano und auch Sidi sicher sehr zuverlässig...

Ansonsten denke ich, dass man die Schuhe einfach testen sollte. Da die Fußform ja sehr unterschiedlich ist passt einfach nicht jedem jeder Schuh. Was mir passt, muss dir ja nicht passen 

Was aber die Qualität angeht, bin ich sowohl von dem Specialized als auch vom Shimano sehr begeistert. Die letzten Northwave-Erfahrungen liegen schon so lange zurück, dass ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen kann.

Liebe Grüße und Frohe Ostern!
Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el comandante (22. März 2008)

Moin !

Adidas El Moro mid , erstklassige Verarbeitung und Passform , keine Schnallen , SchnÃ¼rsenkeltaschen ; da hÃ¶her guter KnÃ¶chelschutz , Sohle gerade so hart daÃ man noch gut laufen kann . In 1,5 Jahren kein VerschleiÃ , Defekt etc.

Wird ab und zu bei den Versendern fÃ¼r 50 - 60 â¬ angeboten .


----------



## Tifftoff (22. März 2008)

Schuhe mit Schnallen sind vom Tragekomfort, von der Einstellbarkeit während der Fahrt und von der Kraftübertragung Schnürschuhen und Schuhen mit reinen Klettverschlüssen auf jeden Fall überlegen.

Ich hab Sidis beim Rennrad und beim Mtb. Für den Alltag hab ich noch Adidas ElMoros und für den Winter noch Shimanos SH-MT 90L.

Meine Empfehlung ist der MTB Eagle 5  oder der MTB Dominator 5


----------



## Popeye34 (22. März 2008)

Also ich kann dir den 
MTB Action 2 SRS  sehr empfehlen!
Er ist Perfekt einstellbar, klick für klick... , sohle ist sehr steif! Durch die weichen Stollen aber(auswechselbar), kann mann mit dem Schuh sehr gut laufen!
Außerdem ist er qualitativ sehr hochwertig und sieht Spitze aus! 

...ein Manko wäre evtl. der Preis..


----------



## arseburn (23. März 2008)

Meine Vans: 





An Style nicht zu überbieten, und nur darauf kommt es ja bekanntermaßen an 
...und die so viel Grip, wie bei dieser Sohle bekommst Du nirgends


----------



## Erik91 (23. März 2008)

ich suche ein paar MTB CLICK Schuhe und ich will diese im CC Bereich fahren.


----------



## phreak007 (23. März 2008)

Habe mir nun auch die obigen Sidi Action 2 SRS gekauft. Hatte die im Laden anprobiert und war total begeistert von dem Schuh. Leicht (780 g in Gr. 45), perfekt auf den Fuß einstellbar, auch allgemein eine tolle Passform und die Optik ist der Hammer. Alles in allem viel besser als der Specialized MTB Sport, den ich vorher hatte.


----------



## Erik91 (23. März 2008)

aha! mein preislimit liegt aber bei so ca. maximal 100â¬!


----------



## Popeye34 (23. März 2008)

Erik91 schrieb:


> aha! mein preislimit liegt aber bei so ca. maximal 100â¬!



 Die Northwave gehen mal gar nicht!
Also hol dir fÃ¼r 59,90â¬ (UVP 129,95 â¬)die ERGO PLUS MTB schwarz beim H&S, und dir bleiben vom Hunni 40 â¬uronen  Ã¼brig!
Noch schÃ¶ner kommen sie in Silber ERGO PLUS MTB silber
Ein bekannter fÃ¤hrt sie und ist auch zufrieden.
Ansonsten kommen  dann nur noch die Specialized Sport fÃ¼r schlappe 80â¬ in frage. Ich bin das  VorgÃ¤nger Modell ca. 3 Jahre ohne Probleme gefahren!

Hmm, fÃ¼r 100 gÃ¤be es auch diese : adidas Razor schwarz , Erfahrung habe ich allerdings keine mit Adidas....​ 
Ich hoffe du bist nun nicht verwirrt....


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (24. März 2008)

also mein sidi dominator ist dir zu teuer, er ist aber jeden euro wert. ich habe ihn im april 2004 gekauft und er ist immer noch top.  

in deiner preisklasse kann ich dir den adidas razor ans herz legen.
ich fahre beim rennrad das entsprechende modell, den vueltano.
hier der link für den razor

http://www.google.de/products?q=adi...org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a&um=1

ich würde nie mehr einen schuh ohne ratschenverschluss kaufen. ist supereinfach einzustellen, auch während der fahrt. matsch, regen und schnee hat bei beiden schuhen bisher für keinen ausfall gesorgt.

mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nyquist (24. März 2008)

Habe mir kürzlich ein Paar Pearl Izumi Vagabond gekauft. Hatte vorher irgendein Shimano Modell und ich muss sagen es liegen Welten dazwischen. Preislich sind sie irgendwo um 120 Euro aber sie sind es auch wirklich wert.


----------



## tvaellen (24. März 2008)

die Ergo Plus von Diadora bei H&S zum o.g. Preis sind ein super Angebot. Ich habe sie mir als "Zweitschuh" geholt.
Letztendlich ist bei Schuhen Beratung schwer, denn sie müssen passen und keiner kennt deine Füße. Ich habe ziemlich breite Füße und einen hohen Rist. Mir passen z.B. weder SIDI noch Specialized, da können die Schuhe abstrakt gesehen noch so gut sein. Dagegen werde Leute mit schmalen Füßen mit Scott, P.Izumi oder den Diadora Ergo (die Diadora Team Modelle sind enger geschnitten) vermutlich nicht glücklich. Auch Shimano Schuhe sind relativ weit.


----------



## Popeye34 (24. März 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> die Ergo Plus von Diadora bei H&S zum o.g. Preis sind ein super Angebot. Ich habe sie mir als "Zweitschuh" geholt.
> Letztendlich ist bei Schuhen Beratung schwer, denn sie müssen passen und keiner kennt deine Füße. Ich habe ziemlich breite Füße und einen hohen Rist. Mir passen z.B. weder SIDI noch Specialized, da können die Schuhe abstrakt gesehen noch so gut sein. Dagegen werde Leute mit schmalen Füßen mit Scott, P.Izumi oder den Diadora Ergo (die Diadora Team Modelle sind enger geschnitten) vermutlich nicht glücklich. Auch Shimano Schuhe sind relativ weit.



Genau so ist es


----------



## Erik91 (24. März 2008)

ich danke euch da werde ich mir vllt doch die diadora bestellen!


----------



## Tifftoff (24. März 2008)

Ich hab mir gebrauchte Sidis ( Mtb und Rennrad ) mit diesem Ratschenverschluss bei ebay für jeweils ca 30 Euro gekauft. Sind jeweils sehr wenig gebraucht gewesen. Die Optik mit grellem Gelb ist eher veraltet, aber die Funktion ist top.

Manchen ist das allerdings zu eklig, mir als "Sau" macht das aber nichts aus.
Man kann die Schuhe ja auswaschen.


----------



## S.D. (24. März 2008)

Hatte bisher nur Shimano Schuhe und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit.
Sidi, Diadora und Adidas passen mir nicht, da sie zu eng geschnitten sind. Beim Sidi fand ich außerdem die Innensohle sehr unbequem.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (24. März 2008)

Specialized


----------



## DaSilva69 (24. März 2008)

Es gibt ja von SIDI auch die weitergeschnittene Form "MEGA" vom Dominator ... macht das Sinn für mich als ein Vertreter der "Breitfußfraktion" oder sind die Diadora-Schuhe Ergo plus die beste Wahl?

Ein MEGA von SIDI zum Probetragen beim örtlichen Händler zu finden ist fast unmöglich.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## baltes21 (30. März 2008)

Hi
hab mir vor nem monat denNorthwave lizzard sbs caqrbon gekauft, 
suiper passform, leicht, supersteif.
was will man mehr,


----------



## kroiterfee (31. März 2008)

wenn du breite füsse hast dann werden dir sidi schuhe perfekt passen. ich geb meine nicht mehr her. passen wie angegossen udn halten eins a.


----------



## tvaellen (31. März 2008)

DaSilva69 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja von SIDI auch die weitergeschnittene Form "MEGA" vom Dominator ... macht das Sinn für mich als ein Vertreter der "Breitfußfraktion" oder sind die Diadora-Schuhe Ergo plus die beste Wahl?
> 
> Ein MEGA von SIDI zum Probetragen beim örtlichen Händler zu finden ist fast unmöglich.
> 
> ...



Das dürfte schon Sinn machen, nur sind die eben schweineteuer. Auch die Topmodelle von Shimano und Speci gibt es afaik in verschiedenen Breiten. Nur sehe ich nicht ein, für Radschuhe 200-300 Euro auszugeben. Ich bin kein Semi-Profi, der 15-20.000 km im Jahr oder mehr fährt. Für mich lohnt sich das nicht. 

Wenn du Das Geld übrig hast, kannst du beim Versandhändler bestellen und 14 Tage lang probieren, ob sie dir passen. Solange du keine Cleats dranmachst oder die Carbonsohle verkratzt, gibt es da keine Probleme. Ich habe die Diadora auch in zwei Größen bestellt und nur die passende Größe behalten, die andere zurückgeschickt. No problem


----------



## tutterchen (31. März 2008)

da ich auch zur breitfuÃfraktion gehÃ¶re kann ich den specialized comp sehr empfehlen. bequem, sehr steife sohle. auf die ratsche kann ich getrost verzichten. einzig im hardcoregelÃ¤nde ist die steife sohle nicht immer optimal. zudem trocknet der schuh selbst wenn er plitschnass war sehr schnell. mit 80â¬ regulÃ¤r auch noch bezahlbar.


----------



## Michrat (31. März 2008)

Meister,

für welchen Einsatzzweck ist denn der Schuh?
Sonst empfehlen wir uns hier noch tot.....

Race?
Tour (Allmountain)?
Enduro?
Freeright?

Gib mal was......


----------



## Erik91 (31. März 2008)

für den wettkampf bereich im CC Bereich.!


----------



## thefaked (2. Mai 2008)

@arseburn

Der hat wirklich Style...


----------



## TT-296 (4. Juni 2008)

ich werd den thread mal wiederbeleben.

ich schwanke nämlich auch zwischen ...

Sidi Bullet 2 Link

Sidi Dominator 5 Link

oder aber

Specialized Comp MTB Link

... allerdings für TOUR / ALL MOUNTAIN. 

Von der Passform her, fand ich sie alle gut. 


BTW ... hat schonmal jemand was bei dem futurumshop (Sidi-Links) bestellt? Da sind die Schuhe günstiger als bei eBay. Ansich ja super, aber irgendwie hinterfragt man dann doch den Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (4. Juni 2008)

Was brauchst du denn für eine Größe?
Hab hier noch einen neuen Eagle 5 in Gr. 40 liegen


----------



## bofh (4. Juni 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> ich schwanke nämlich auch zwischen ...
> Sidi Bullet 2 Link
> Sidi Dominator 5 Link


Den Bullet2 habe ich seit 2 Jahren im *täglichen* Einsatz, inclusive Sport.
So langsam sind die Fersenpolster auf, aber der Rest ist noch top.
Die Sohle empfinde ich als guten Kompromiß: steif genug für längere Ausfahrten, aber durchaus noch zum Gehen tauglich. Nur auf nassen, glatten Oberflächen ist das Gehen ein absoluter Eiertanz.

Fazit: für überwiegendes Fahren ist der Bullet2 imho ein absolut preis- und empfehlenswerter Schuh - wenn er paßt.

E.


----------



## TT-296 (5. Juni 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Was brauchst du denn für eine Größe?
> Hab hier noch einen neuen Eagle 5 in Gr. 40 liegen



das dürfte "etwas" knapp werden. Trage bei Sidi ne 43. 

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Eagle und dem Dominator?


----------



## OliverB (7. Juni 2008)

Sidi Eagle 5 in der Farbe Bianco  Bequemer als Birkenstock und Hausschuhe zusammen.
Die Chefin hat mit ein paar rosa Pearl Izumi-"Söckchen" dazu geschenkt.


----------



## Newbikegirl (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo 
Also da kann ich mich nur anschließen die  Sidi Eagle 5  sind wirklich sehr bequem zu tragen . Sie fallen sehr klein aus musste fast 1,5 Größen größer nehmen.

Gruß nadine


----------



## Markus82 (9. Juni 2008)

Hab auch den Bullet 2, bin sehr zufrieden damit ! Den "drehverschluss" brauche ich nicht, da ich bisher noch nie das verlangen hatte, meinen schuh während der fahrt zu ändern  Vom Tragekompfort und der Funktion wird er auch bei den Top Modellen mit Halten können, diese haben ja dann auch nur den drehverschluss und ne Carbon Sohle welche den Schuh ein wenig leichter macht, wobei ich den bullet 2 schon als leicht empfinde.


----------



## wubu (12. Juni 2008)

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Sidi Action/Dragon? Wie bewähren sich die beiden kleinen Ratschen vorn im Laufe der Zeit??? Früher (90er) gabs da so einige Problemchen...
Halten die jetzt?


----------



## tobis24 (14. Juni 2008)

hi hab ein paar sidi dominator 5. sind 2 wochen alt. komme mit denen nicht zurecht. könnte sie dir anbietne in größe 44.
grüße tobias  120 euro?


----------



## TT-296 (16. Juni 2008)

tobis24 schrieb:


> hi hab ein paar sidi dominator 5. sind 2 wochen alt. komme mit denen nicht zurecht. könnte sie dir anbietne in größe 44.
> grüße tobias  120 euro?



danke für's angebot, aber ich bräuchte größe 43. bei einer nummer größer wäre zuviel spiel. und schuhe (gerade bikeschuhe) sollte schon gut passen, sonst macht das laufen/biken keinen spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

